# Inebriato is driving me Crazy!



## Procrastination (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey there ^_^

I'm new to the forum; Obviously. Just here to see what I can learn and see if I *really do* fit into a personality category. Inebriato goes on this site every like 2 minutes to post something, so I thought I would follow her on. She has given me about 4 personality types in the past year and is sure I am an ENTJ.

Sure as Inebriato can get.

Which isn't very sure.

Annnnnyway, I'm a 20 year old Male from the North-West of England. Currently a Book store Manager, But packing that in soon to join the Royal Navy (Passed all my tests and interviews, Just waiting on an entry date) as an Aircraft Engineering Technician. Good stuff.

That'll do for now. Nice to meet you all in advance  Hopefully I'll get t'know at least some of you. I'm a social creature secretly.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Procrastination and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Procrastination. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Crazy? Awesome. Welcome to the Asylum.

We have a specified pool for our crazed Magikarp just down the river bend behind the Asylum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Procrastination said:


> Hey there ^_^
> 
> I'm new to the forum; Obviously. Just here to see what I can learn and see if I *really do* fit into a personality category. Inebriato goes on this site every like 2 minutes to post something, so I thought I would follow her on. She has given me about 4 personality types in the past year and is sure I am an ENTJ.
> 
> ...


Greetings Procrastination! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and providing an awesome intro. We hope you have a great time with us. If Inebriato is driving you crazy than she is driving me sane!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome; hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome. Maybe one day your become a gyrarados.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Procrastination said:


> Hey there ^_^
> 
> I'm new to the forum; Obviously. Just here to see what I can learn and see if I *really do* fit into a personality category. Inebriato goes on this site every like 2 minutes to post something, so I thought I would follow her on. She has given me about 4 personality types in the past year and is sure I am an ENTJ.
> 
> ...


oh... so you're the boyfriend she is trying to type? lol.... this is sweet PC romance, love it...:laughing:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Jonnystorm10 said:


> Welcome. Maybe one day your become a gyrarados.


Yeah, then you can gnaw the faces off all those other pokemon giving you a hard time with your, let's be honest, pathetic Splash attack. And Tackle at level 15 wasn't too great either.

:happy:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Yup, that's inebriato for you. :wink:

Hi, Hannah's boyfriend!


----------



## Procrastination (Feb 9, 2010)

Res said:


> Yeah, then you can gnaw the faces off all those other pokemon giving you a hard time with your, let's be honest, pathetic Splash attack. And Tackle at level 15 wasn't too great either.
> 
> :happy:


Yeah, but when you beat a level 32 Growlith or something down and then Magikarp Delivered the crushing 3 damage tackle the world was a perfect place 

Indeed. She keeps changing her mind about me; It seems her favourite passtime at the moment 
Hell, even I don't know what I am after doing about 8 of those tests on various sites, and being convinced of being first an INTJ, Then an ENTJ and now my girlfriends most recent, Can we call it Epiphany? is that I'm an ENTP. 

Hey, if this community has an in-depth sarcastically nostalgic knowledge of Pokémon; I'm in.

Meh, Spelling might be off somewhere there.


----------



## Shenis (Feb 4, 2010)

From her description I would have guessed ISTJ.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Procrastination said:


> Yeah, but when you beat a level 32 Growlith or something down and then Magikarp Delivered the crushing 3 damage tackle the world was a perfect place
> 
> Hey, if this community has an in-depth sarcastically nostalgic knowledge of Pokémon; I'm in.


Ohhh yeah we do 
Welcome to PC, I hope you evolve into an awesome red Gyarados one day:crazy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe! :happy:


----------



## Procrastination (Feb 9, 2010)

One day. Who knows when? 

And Hai giez who already said Hi and I ignored/Didn't see.

In her description it was very much her point of view of me; not necessarily what I'm really like, Shenis. She covered some of the "Pillars" of my personality but she made too much point on some things that are minor in me and too little/no reference in some major things.

I would go into them, but she might read, I don't want her to know anything about me. She will have to goad it out on her own or it's no fun! 

Plus teasing her is just the most fun thing. She gets all angry and growls. :laughing:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi! You got me to read your post with your name and you got me to respond with your profile picture because I remember how much of a PITA it was to get Magic Carp to evolve and how much he kicked butt when he did.


----------



## Procrastination (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh yes. When he evolved he was a lean mean blue/red machine. Still I kept Flail for as long as it was possible. There was still a simple charm when you are leathering your mate on the old game-boy link ups and your Gyrados flails at him.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, I can already tell we're going to get along quite well. :laughing:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I go offline, mess with some pipe cleaners, super glue sequins to my phone and hands, and when I come back everything has gone crazy!
You're not welcome, but I will see you tomorrow at 7.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

inebriato said:


> I go offline, mess with some pipe cleaners, super glue sequins to my phone and hands, and when I come back everything has gone crazy!
> You're not welcome, but I will see you tomorrow at 7.


lol.... awww Cafe Lovers....


----------

